# martini recovery damaged my alloys



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

my gtr was collected yesterday for the optimization service booked in at middlehurst all was well until i got a call from the manager at martini telling me they damaged two of my alloys from the straps rubbing on the rims they offered to repair them what should i do? i'm furious


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

It would seem a no-brainer to me. Take them up on the offer of repair.......

TT


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

they were honest and offered to repair them, stuff like this does happend unfortunately. Unless you have a better idea i'd take them up on it. Or have them refurbed by a trusted place you may have in mind and bill them?


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

I would expect a perfect job, but how would they do that if Nissan still have not released the wheel paint codes?
Otherwise claim for 2 new wheels off of their insurance? 
This has certainly put me off using the concierge service!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Repaired alloys will never be the same. Ask for two new ones. Then afterwards ask to buy the 'knackered' ones in case you need to use them again!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

clarky_gtt said:


> they were honest and offered to repair them, stuff like this does happend unfortunately. Unless you have a better idea i'd take them up on it. Or have them refurbed by a trusted place you may have in mind and bill them?


Spot on.

Asking for two new alloys is ott imoh.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

i've parted with my car with mint alloys i don't expect nothing less back refurbed in my opinion can never be the same as original so i've told middlehurst exactly that[two new alloys] they will be contacting nissan customer services who will then be in touch with myself i will update as soon as i have any news thanks for the support


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

dont forget to keep us up to date - thanks.

I can confirm that my re-furbed alloys on my 350Z are not a patch on the original. To be fair to the wheel guys, they've tried over and over to match that original finish with the last attempt coming closest, but its still not the same. And looking at my Premium wheels, they are so well finished any re-finish is going to be secondhand....


----------



## player 2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the damage 

If the wheels need repainting then make sure that they only paint the front and sides of the spokes otherwise you will have mis-matching wheels. From memory the spokes are grey primer with a lacquer finish on the back, which is how Rays paint their wheels in my experience.

I know it might be stating the obvious, but it's something that may get overlooked by the sprayer when the original finish is stripped off.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

clarky_gtt said:


> they were honest and offered to repair them, stuff like this does happend unfortunately. Unless you have a better idea i'd take them up on it. Or have them refurbed by a trusted place you may have in mind and bill them?


I guess the only reason they were honest is cause they need to be in these times no one wants to lose a conract for work.
i'd get two new alloys the fact they are damaged will never leave ur head, unless their re-newed!
Go get um!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

just waiting for nissan customer services to call me if i don't get the news i want to hear they are in for a earfull and more!! i must also add middlehurst especially gary have been extremely helpfull


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

see this is what ive been fearing all along. Nissan are employing arses to pick up the GTR's. What the hell is wrong with them. They need to get off their backsides and provide us with customer service and that includes the pickup service with a proper no expense paid truck with all the proper protection etc. Im seriously thinking of cancelling my car yet again cos of this very thread. So annoying when people cant look after things when they are entrusted with them.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

btw how much for a new GTR alloy? Nissan are going to be cursing the pickup guys cos i know they are very expensive


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

approx 1k each from the dealers don't know the exact cost


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

dont do the refurb, get brand new ones fella and insist on it. This is a world renowned supercar so nothing second best please Mr Dealer! Besides what would happen if the paint started to peel (warrenty? doubt it!) If i were you id get a letter off to them buddy as you are talking alot of money here. Maybe they will get on top of these cowboy pickups then as im sure they dont like it when they see our GTR's damaged either!

Let us know what happens


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

So guys, anybody know where we could pick up some alloy wheel padded covers for transport as it might be worth doing a group buy or something to prevent this in the future


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

All the cars I've seen going to and from Marshalls have been on transporters with padded wheel covers in place. So.... does the dealer choose the transporter company?


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

they are supposed to use the straps with a pad on them for alloy wheels, Most recovery trucks use these. We had this problem and it happened once but luckily it was a damaged car, We bought the proper straps straightaway and have recovered ferrari's, lambos etc and never have had this issue since then..


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

what dealer did you see doing that woreod?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

No, unfortunately the HPC has no control.

All Nissan do is use the existing RAC breakdown recovery service and in turn the RAC farm it out to the lowest bidder local contractor they use to supplement their national service with RAC vans.

At least I presume this, as the Company I dealt with for my optimisation were the same local company that recovered my 350Z when it was hit from behind by a Hungarian truck with the driver on is mob trying to up the side whilst I queued to turn right.

Luckily for me the guy picking mine up was a totally petrolhead of many years (restored classic rally cars in his free time) and gave my mota complete TLC. He was picked by the boss to do the job because he trusted him out of 10 other drivers!

I'd happily use him again - but it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

HPC was Marshalls. I also seem to remember them rejecting one truck because it didn't have a flat enough load bed (for loading)......


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

This sort of thing should not happen ,my car was an imported JDM and trailerd all over Japan and the UK untill I finally got it ,not a mark on any wheel at all .You have one trailer service for a few miles and the wheels are shagged  not right at all.Even if the wheels are a grand each (but thats customer price) They be cheaper through dealer to dealer ,dont accept anything but new one's .Have you got pics of the damage ?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Surely the HPC's (or whoever they use to deal with repairs) will be able to respray them back to as new?! There are going to be a whole load of scuffed wheels coming back either as minor accidents or kerbed parking repairs. At a grand a wheel its going to be bloody expensive if they cant be resprayed! At the end of the day its an alloy wheel with a rubber tyre. The same as any other decent car. I know in this instance it was a third party that damaged them and maybe a replacement is the right thing but some of the parts prices and tyre costs are just criminal!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

i've not seen the damage not that i wanted to either, but i was told the paint has actually come of where the straps have been rubbing, in normal circumstances where you've curbed an odd wheel i'm pretty sure you can have the wheel painted to ALMOST a factory finish from somebody reputable, in my case all i want back is what i had nothing more nothing less ,nobody in their right mind would swop their mint wheels for a set of refurbed wheels would they ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Check out my new thread RAT your HPC......we have to do it. When they picked up your motor they toook responsibility.......if and when i get mine i will think twice about letting my precious into the hands of anyone which is why i will travel as far as i ahve to to get the BEST and expected service.

PS, does it cost you for the PU of the motor?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

no cost to us complimentary service nissan directly provide


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

They have admitted damaging your wheels so i would not be happy with refurbed rims. Go for new ones.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

nissan customer services have contacted me to let me know they are dealing with my issue and to get my reaction to their proposed solution "refurb" which i expected but my reaction to that i'm sure he did not expect :flame: he did apologise for my trouble though


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ifty said:


> nissan customer services have contacted me to let me know they are dealing with my issue and to get my reaction to their proposed solution "refurb" which i expected but my reaction to that i'm sure he did not expect :flame: he did apologise for my trouble though


Good for you!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Interestingly, if you do get new wheels, I'm fairly certain the old ones will be refurbed and kept by someone for a future swap....... Perhaps you should ask for the old ones back (like when the washing machine man leaves the old parts behind....).

If you then decided to sell them on, at least they would be known as refurbed....


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

WoREoD said:


> Interestingly, if you do get new wheels, I'm fairly certain the old ones will be refurbed and kept by someone for a future swap....... Perhaps you should ask for the old ones back (like when the washing machine man leaves the old parts behind....).
> 
> If you then decided to sell them on, at least they would be known as refurbed....


well he has already paid for those wheels as part of the car so surely they should give them him back wouldnt they?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> well he has already paid for those wheels as part of the car so surely they should give them him back wouldnt they?


No, he hasnt paid for replacement parts. Nissan will keep the old wheels for sure.

Then they will end up on a. n. others car, when it happens again.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

sin said:


> Nissan will keep the old wheels for sure.
> 
> Then they will end up on a. n. others car, when it happens again.


i'll be glad to get replacement wheels and my car back not expecting my damaged wheels back


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

time for a update my fellow gtr owners finally had an answer from nissan customer services no prizes for guessing the outcome lets put it this way i've waited an hour before posting :flame: they have yet done it again lived up to their recent not good enough for micra owners reputation i hope they are ready for a battle thats going to cost them more than the wheels arghhhhhh


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Very sorry to hear...really isn't fair...they could have even suggested a swap with one of their demos, etc....good luck with the next steps.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Full stop.


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

Watch the Ten O'Clock News tonight...................there's people dying around the world. Get a life it's a piece of metal which is going to get kerbed at some stage anyway, bet you won't be buying new wheels then, and all of a sudden that refurbishment option is O.K.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

The wheels aren't damaged are they?

All that's happened is paint has been removed.

Get all four refurbed to the same colour - so you won't get a different coloured wheel.

You could even change them to a different colour - no big deal surely.

Now if the metal was damaged severely that would be different.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

guys, if you walk into a china shop and break or damage any product therein you will have to pay for it no questions, they dont throw you some super glue and expect you to glue it back together. Why shouldnt it be the same for us. If the said owner of this gtr decides to drive in the wrong way and kerb his alloys thats his fault and that falls on him. He had no choice in this case as they had his car and i think it only fair that they replace the 2 wheels not repaint them. Yeh granted there are people dying in the world but that it totally beside the point (sperate issue entirely tbh)


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nissan Nige said:


> Watch the Ten O'Clock News tonight...................there's people dying around the world. Get a life it's a piece of metal which is going to get kerbed at some stage anyway, bet you won't be buying new wheels then, and all of a sudden that refurbishment option is O.K.


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

I had the concierge service today to take mine in for optimisation - used the local guys (D&G) and they did a superb job - padded wheel covers, soft straps (no metal anywhere near the wheel. I stood and chatted to the recovery guy as he secured the car and he couldn't have been any more careful.

I guess it's luck of the draw who your local recovery guys are - you definitely got a bum deal here ifty; Nissan need to make good.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

In law they have to put you back to where you were prior to the accident. The wheels are painted by Nissan (or part of the empire) and i'm sure they can be repainted to the same standard. If someone scratched your door they would sand it and paint it. I know it must be so frustrating but better two properly repainted wheels and maybe a free service as a gesture from Nissan than a legal battle that you really have every chance of losing in the real world.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

I would expect nothing less than a brand new GTR with 5 years free servicing..
Take them to court, after all you have lost a couple of mm's of paint!!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

i appreciate everyones opinions some people can settle for second best i cannot


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

feel sorry 4 u mate


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Nissan Nige said:


> Watch the Ten O'Clock News tonight...................there's people dying around the world. Get a life it's a piece of metal which is going to get kerbed at some stage anyway, bet you won't be buying new wheels then, and all of a sudden that refurbishment option is O.K.


thats lyfe so:GrowUp:


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*wheel damage*

two wheels, you're lucky, they have damaged three of mine, let me know how you get on, just for your info, nissan have offered to have mine repaired.

i'm a little concerned that when i have the tyres replaced, i will get the "as the wheels have been painted, the paint is not as strong as it is on new wheels and it might flake off under the pressure of having the tyre fitted" from the fitter

have had the same excuse from previous tyre fitters, not sure if i will get the same if they are repaired by the dealer

any thoughts


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

IMO (for what its worth) the legal aspect would come out as nissan being liable for wheels repaired and put back into a condition "as new" and "fit for purpose". Its a standard nissan colour on the wheels, so they have every right to respray them to factory standard. (precedent ..they paint all the new ones to a standard people are happy with at POS) 

new wheels would potentially be seen as betterment, as you already had "used" wheels on the car (because it wasn't new (ie on the forecourt) at time of incident.

personal opinion, on a 50 grand plus car you have two options...wrap it up and attempt to keep it pristine, or use the damn thing as its designers intended. were i to have one of these things it would not see the back of flat bed unless it didn't drive. 

these things are fantastic bits of kit, but its a car like every other, and scratches and dings are part of a cars life.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Why wont the respray be like new? Its paint on metal. Theyre painted at the factory by a machine! If you respray a body panel it doesnt go back to Japan!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

waltong said:


> Why wont the respray be like new? Its paint on metal. Theyre painted at the factory by a machine! If you respray a body panel it doesnt go back to Japan!


spot on. if nissan havent released the paint code then nissan will have to repaint it... like they did just before you bought it, and you were happy then, its the same paint job. if theyd rubbed a bit of paint off the roof would you ask for a whole new car, no youd have it repainted, stop trying for new wheels just because they are so easy to replace!!

i understand you are upset, i would be too, if when you get the repainted wheels back you are not satisfied with the finish, then tell them that the finish is not as good as when they left you and they will have to try again.

kev


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

just to clarify the wheels are manufactured by rays not nissan


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

The annoying thing with refurbing is that eventually it will flake and bubble. It might be the first couple of months but give it a year to 18 months they'll need refurbung again.

Chances are by then - unfortunately - the wheels will be kerbed again. Such is life.

To resolve it I think the repair needs to be guaranteed for 3years/60 000 miles. That'd be fair then. If it bubbles up, the dealer puts it right, If not, the dealer has nowt more to pay.

Boot on the other foot, I'd bet if any punter kerbed a demo GT-R the dealer/ salesmanager would be highly tempted to put the frightners on and take them for a full set of replacements or even try to intimidate them to buy it, i.e. give them the "you damage it, you bought it line" !!!


----------



## uzzygtr (Jan 15, 2008)

ifty said:


> i appreciate everyones opinions some people can settle for second best i cannot


Really! So how comes you bought a DATSUN in the 1st place dude?!:flame:


----------



## gtrharv (Mar 23, 2009)

Same company caught the front of my car on the planks of wood they use getting it on and off the lorry. Fortunately for me it has only damaged the paint protection, but still annoyed and want the cost of having it repaired covering.

The Recovery Company called me last week to talk about my damaged wheels; they obviously called the wrong person as mine went in some time ago! What is annoying is I complained bitterly to MH about the service and they told me different covered lorries would be used - obviously not!

I would not settle for anything less than new wheels I were you, the car is new not a 3yr old used car. The recovery company should pay up and claim on their insurance if they wish to. Its terrible you have to fight for something that should not of happened in the first place and reading your posts makes even my blood boil!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

after reading the replies on this thread a fair share of cars are getting damaged and not all gtr owners visit this forum more to come by the looks of things and it's only the first service i for one won't be using the "complimentary" recovery service again


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I can remember when I had an Evo 6, Ralliart in Dudley sent a flatbed to take my car away for a service. Instead of asking for my keys at work reception they started to drag the car onto the ramp, rear end first !!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> I can remember when I had an Evo 6, Ralliart in Dudley sent a flatbed to take my car away for a service. Instead of asking for my keys at work reception they started to drag the car onto the ramp, rear end first !!!


they must have forgotten this was not their usual type of pickup


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

****ing deyjavoo!!

Ifty did you buy your r35 from middlehurst?

Bought my r34 from there if you remember and they tried to take me for a ride.

Get in touch with trading standards.

I was to late because l had changed the car from standard (paddle clutch) or l could have taken them to the cleaners according to them.

As you are sir, dont settle for second, regardless of what some of the pricks are saying on here.

Hard earned money paid for that car so nissan should do whats right and cough up!

People are forgeting, how many r34 owners tried to match up the std r34 gtr wheels and failed..NO ONE GOT THE COLOUR RIGHT!!.

Rays bronze, how many have requested the colour bronze for there wheels (te37's, ce28's etc etc) to match up there kerbed wheels. Anyone been successful....NO!!!!

Sure, some is likly to post they have, l'd like to see in person, l have a serious dissorder..perfection... anything less will not do.

chow!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

nozza1 said:


> ****ing deyjavoo!!
> 
> l have a serious dissorder..perfection... anything less will not do.


you're kidding are'nt you :chuckle:
and yes the cars from middlehurst


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I can vouch that Rays wheels are normally virtually impossible to colour match...I am not sure about the R35 wheels but normally they aren't straight painted but annodised.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

ifty said:


> you're kidding are'nt you :chuckle:
> and yes the cars from middlehurst



Dont you know it!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*wheels*

can anyone confirm that the wheels are either annodised or painted?, must admit that on closer inspection, they dont look like paint


----------

